# Simrad GO9 FMT micro sd



## Yakky (Sep 16, 2016)

I am trying to figure out what GPS/Chartplotter to put on my boat. I like the Simrad go9 except for the fact I want to flush mount it and the sad card slots are in the rear of the unit. I want too have the navionics and the FMT cards in place at the same time. Is it ok to install them and leave them there indefinitely?

Thanks,
Hood


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

IMO most all of what you are contemplating is the worst choice you could make. First, the GO is the worst choice for FMT. Ask yourself this... what functional advantage does any GO unit have over any other compatible machine? The answer is none... Only disadvantages and that is the reason it is inexpensive. It looks sleek and that is about it. I would never have a GO. It's a total hassle to use on any small rig compared to all of the others. Second, flush mounting on any small boat is the worst choice for a host of reasons and particularly if you have to have a GO. As for Navionics, what will you do with that? There is nothing on there inshore that will be unique or better than the other. Not even close. Its even dangerous to use in many areas. Perhaps you can get some use for it out past the reef lines if you want 1' contours in 50' but that's about all. Pick up a used one for $50. They are all over the place. Most FMT users never use their Navionics again. You could probably find one for free.


----------



## Yakky (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow - ok,
Sounds like you are very knowledgeable in the this area. So, what unit could you recommend to me?

Hood


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Yakky said:


> Wow - ok,
> Sounds like you are very knowledgeable in the this area. So, what unit could you recommend to me?
> 
> Hood


EVO 3 9"
LIVE 9"
Carbon 9"
Elite TI2 9"

12" screens are best as the have the best screen res.

Get a Balzout mount and avoid any flush mounting. Depending on the console and the design of the boat they have different sizes.


----------



## Yakky (Sep 16, 2016)

What are the list of reasons you mentioned NOT to flush mount?


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

You cant change the angle for varying conditions and there is only one ideal viewing angle. And many cases on smaller boats immediate the access to the screen is poor which is not good for FMT since you mess with the screen a lot. Its not a general reference chart. If its partly obscured by the wheel, under the wheel or jammed up against the throttle etc., its not good. Ergonomics is important and most flush mounts on small boats are not ergonomic with a combination of the above. Forget the sleek appearance and install and go for functionality. Lastly, its costly to repair your console when you change your unit in the future particularly if you want a larger unit that wont fit. The other way there is no repair ever and you can use whatever size unit you want.


----------



## OakHill63 (Mar 28, 2013)

I h


Yakky said:


> I am trying to figure out what GPS/Chartplotter to put on my boat. I like the Simrad go9 except for the fact I want to flush mount it and the sad card slots are in the rear of the unit. I want too have the navionics and the FMT cards in place at the same time. Is it ok to install them and leave them there indefinitely?
> 
> Thanks,
> Hood


I have the Simrad Go7 with the north Florida FMT chip. I keep the chip in, never take it out and it works great.
If you’ve never experienced the FMT chip and what it does.... be prepared to be amazed. Cannot say enough about it!!! Wow! Changes everything....well worth the cost.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

The resolution on a 7" is only 384k. That is 267% inferior to any 12" screen. If you like the look on a 7", it's about 300% better on the larger displays not to mention easier to use.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I agree 100% on the comparison of the Go-7 vs a 12" Evo 3.
With that said my buddy brought his card and we used it for a day on my Go-7 and it was fantastic. 
To sum up the difference in resolution I would say this: 70" 4k television vs a 25" cathode ray TV.

The issue for me isn't the cost of the FMT chip, it's the >$2000 cost of a 12" Evo3. It's not in my fixed income budget. 
Sad but true...


----------

